# The user profile cannot be loaded...



## ogonzalezfls (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope someone can help me with this as this is urgent, I can't access to my administrator user profile, once i introduce the password a message popsup saying _"The User Profile Service service failed the logon. User profile cannot be loeaded"_. Due to this issue i can't install any files or delete them from another user.
I use Windows vista Home Edition

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

will it load in safemode?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, if you have another admin account log in with this account if not open a cmd prompt ( right click select run as administrator) at the prompt type:-


```
Net user administrator /active:yes Press enter
```
 reboot to take effect.

Log in with this account (admin) 

(this from MS tech Net):-
Back up all data in the current user's profile folder if the profile folder still exists, and then delete the profile folder. By default, the profile resides in the following location:
%SystemDrive%\Users\UserName
Click Start, type regedit in the Start Search box, and then press ENTER.

If you are prompted for an administrator password or for confirmation, type your password, or click Continue.
Locate the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList
Under the ProfileList subkey, delete the subkey that is named SID.bak. 

Note SID is a placeholder for the security identifier (SID) of the user account that is experiencing the problem. The SID.bak subkey should contain a ProfileImagePath registry entry that points to the original profile folder of the user account that is experiencing the problem.
Exit Registry Editor.
Log off the system.
Log on to the system again.
After you log on to the system, the profile folder is re-created. 

To turn off the admin account run the command again and insert "No" where "Yes" is.


----------

